# Joint Troubles?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

One of the most common problems faced by strength training athletes is joint pain. “Oh my shoulder is killing me” or “my knee has been bothering me for months” or “I have been living on pain killers to get rid of this ache in my elbow” are common complaints that can be heard in any [...]

*Read More...*


----------

